# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Flash trigger voltage reduction

## CKD

*Flash trigger voltage reduction -> tạm dịch là mạch giảm áp kích đèn flash.*

Gần đây CKD bận túi bụi, tranh thủ chạy theo tiếng gọi của money, công việc lại không liên quan nhiều đến CNC, lại làm thuê cho thiên hạ nên không được phép quay phim chộp ảnh.. thiếu tư liệu viết bài.

Trong quá trình đi tới lui, lùng đồ, vô tình gặp được con này. Hình thức còn khác đẹp, hỏi giá xong suy đi, tính lại, thấy quy ra cafe thì cũng đủ uống cafe cả tuần. Mua nó xem như nghỉ cafe cả tuần vậy, kệ có cái để nghiêm cứu, trị cơn ghiền này thì bỏ cafe nhằm gì  :Big Grin: .


Em nó thuộc đời cổ của cổ, chỉ thích hợp dùng cho máy cơ và hầu như không có gì để điều chỉnh. Rất không phù hợp cho các máy ảnh đời mới. Tại sao vậy?
- Việc nó không có chức năng chỉnh công suất của đèn là một nhược điểm rất lớn. Tuy nhiên để thẩm du nó thì ta vẫn có thể chỉnh thông số trên máy ảnh để bù lại. Ông cha ta khi sưa vẫn dùng nó tốt mà, tại sao ta lại không?

- Nhược điểm lớn & nguy hiểm nhất là điện áp kích đèn (trigger voltage) quá cao, tận 130V, rất nguy hiểm cho những máy ảnh kỹ thuật số đời mới. Những máy ảnh này chỉ chịu được mức điện áp logic là 5V hoặc nhỏ hơn. *Việc gắn đèn vào các máy ảnh số này có khã năng gây chay linh kiện bên trong, hỏng hóc v.v...*

Điện áp đo trên chân đèn National PE201.. hic hic *>130V*.


Điện áp đo trên chân đèn của Nikon flash đời mới.. chỉ 3.7V *<5V*.


Đã đặt mục tiêu là nghiêm cứu cho đã cơn ghiền.. thì tại sao mình không tìm cách giảm điện áp kích đèn xuống cho phù hợp nhỉ???
Dạo một vòng trên net, có nhiều ý tưởng.

- Dùng relay cách ly. 

Cách này đơn giản dể hiểu, nhưng bị loại ngay vòng suy nghĩ vì tốc độ đáp ứng chậm.

- Dùng opto cách ly


- Dùng mạch hạ áp..


Làm gì thì cũng phải có nguyên vật liệu, vật tư v.v... để lục tìm linh kiện xem đáp ứng được phương án nào.

Tìm tìm, lục lục....  :Cool:

----------

anhcos, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

He he.. linh kiện đã có..
Để đảm bảo cho việc chọn phương án.. việc cần làm ngay là mổ sẻ con flash ra xem.

*Lưu ý:
- Đèn flash có điện áp làm việc rất cao >300V nên phải rất cẩn thận.
- Đèn flash nháy được nhờ năng lượng tích lũy trong tụ.. nên đo kiểm tra điện áp trên tụ trước khi chạm vào.
- Việc táy máy tay chân có thể bị giật..., việc tự ý làm theo ở nhà... và vừa bị giật, vừa bị hỏng đèn CKD không biết nhá .*

Tiến hành mổ thôi.
1. Tiến hành mở 4 ốc vít (2 ở 2 bên hông, 2 ở ngay chân đèn.) Xong nhẹ nhàng bóc tách 2 phần trên & dưới ra, được như vầy.


Nhìn cận cảnh, phần chân đèn.. các lá thép chỉ như tiếp điểm công tắc.. chạm nhau là Pụp.. đèn nháy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .


Nhìn kỹ thêm phần board mạch..



Phần board.. linh kiện rất ít, một phần mạch còn thừa.. không biết phần đó có thiết kế để làm gì.. botay.com

2. Theo dõi phần mạch đèn.. quyết định cuối cùng chọn phương án.. cuối cùng.. dùng mạch hạ áp.
- Lý do là linh kiện tuy nhiều.. nhưn rẻ.
- Dùng luôn test board làm cho nhanh.. vẽ sơ mạch & vị trí cơ bản khi lắp trên board.
Kết quả thế này.


Lắp vào đèn thì thế này


Tiến hành lắp lại.. vặn vặn, nắn nắn.. hehe.. lo làm quên chụp.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

Để đo áp test lại cho chắc cú


Ấu dè, chỉ 4V thôi, thế là đạt chuẩn.. chơi thôi.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt

----------


## Nam CNC

eheh tự viết tự sướng à.... cho vài tấm mấy em hot girl nude để anh em sướng chung coi ! có flash rồi, chỗ nào sáng cho sáng , chỗ nào tối nhớ để tối nhé chẳng hạn che tối 2 con mắt em nó hahahha

----------


## CKD

Haha... mấy cái nude đó tùy người và tùy cách nhìn, cách nghĩ của mỗi người. Với em thì nude art... nhưng chỉ sợ nhìn một hồi thành xxx hết thì khổ.  :Wink: 
Vậy nên có post.. chắc em chỉ dám port ảnh hot girl thôi  :Smile: 

Hãy đợi đấy.. sẽ có. hehe

----------


## Ledngochan

CKD có cách nào chế đèn flash để chụp ảnh trên smartphone không?

----------


## Mr.L

> haha... Mấy cái nude đó tùy người và tùy cách nhìn, cách nghĩ của mỗi người. Với em thì nude art... Nhưng chỉ sợ nhìn một hồi thành xxx hết thì khổ. 
> vậy nên có post.. Chắc em chỉ dám port ảnh hot girl thôi 
> 
> hãy đợi đấy.. Sẽ có. Hehe


nhớ cho em đi theo xách đồ nhe ^^

----------


## CKD

> CKD có cách nào chế đèn flash để chụp ảnh trên smartphone không?


Smarthpone nó không có đèn kèm theo hả a? Cái đó cũng tùy anh ơi, đời cũ cũ thì có khã năng, đời mới thì em bo hand.

----------


## dungtb

Cách nhanh nhất là bác ..... Mua con có flash. Chế cháo vào cái đt em nghĩ ko khả thi.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Chế cho vui & thỏa mãn cơn ghiền chế cháo thôi anh ơi. Còn hiệu quả thì em nghĩ giống anh, đi mua là nhanh gọn & hiệu quả nhất.

Như em mod con flash cổ National PE201 này cũng vì ghiền & ngứa tay thôi. Giờ công nghệ tiến bộ quá nhanh & rẻ. Việc độ chế như trường hợp này nhiều khi không mang lại giá trị kinh tế, chỉ mang lại sự thỏa mãn cho người thực hiện thôi anh ạ  :Big Grin: .

Như trong bài viết này.. dù em có mua được nó rẻ cở nào.. thì cũng không thể nói là hiệu quả.
- Gọi là rẻ vì:
--- Flash đời quá cũ, đắt ai mà thèm mua  :Stick Out Tongue: .
--- Nếu muốn tự chế từ A-Z chỉ đảm bảo về tính năng thì mua linh kiện không thôi đã đắt hơn mua con này.
--- Muốn chế mà đẹp như mua là điều chắc chắn không thể.
- Không hiệu quả vì:
--- Mua mà không dùng hoặc ít dùng -> phí (dù rẻ đến mức nào thì cũng phí).
--- Mất nguyên của buổi làm việc để tìm hiểu & chế nên cũng phí thời gian.
- Kết quả là.
--- Tự sướng, làm xong ok thấy mình được thỏa mãn.
--- Có động lực nghiêm cứu, xong thì thấy kiến thức của mình về mạch flash v.v... có tăng lên đôi chút -> *làm nhiều học được cũng nhiều*  :Cool: 
--- Gắn vào máy của mình mà không lo bị cháy máy.. lâu lâu có thể dùng.. giảm mức độ phí  :Confused:

----------


## huanpt

Mấy cái này mình làm kiếm tiền học 20 năm trước đây. Bây giờ không ai xài nữa, vì nó nhảy rất bậy bạ.

----------


## writewin

hố le duy anh

thắng đang mò mẩm mấy cái nam châm điện ^^ gần giống như cái súng nam châm bọn tây lõ làm nhưng ko mạnh đến như thế, cái mình làm nhỏ hơn và  nó chỉ đóng 1 cái chốt nhỏ  nhứng cần lực khá mạnh mới ép dc chốt đó, bạn có lời khuyên nào ko

----------


## CKD

Cái này á, chốt nhỏ mà cần lực mạnh e là không làm được.

Cái magnet gun là nó phải tích lủy động lượng.

Nguyên lý là nó dùng nam châm điện, nó hút khối sắt, khi đến gần nó thì nó tắt, cái nam châm điện kế tiếp lại hút, khi đến gần lại tắt và cứ thế tiếp diễn nhiều lần.
Năng lượng tức thời nạp cho các nam châm điện là rất lớn nên tụi nó hay dùng tụ để tích điện.

Đặc điểm của tụ là cho dòng xã tức thời rất lớn, không một loại Pin hay acquy nào có thể sánh nổi.

Lý thuyết lòng vòng là vậy, nhưng vào thực tế thì cũng phải tính toán nhiều. Nam châm điện nó phụ thuộc vào dòng & áp, áp càng lớn thì thời gian nạp càng nhanh, dòng càng lớn. Nhưng nó cũng có giới hạn bảo hòa  :Wink: . Nên thế nào mới tối ưu? Thử thôi.

----------


## writewin

thắng định mua cái mạch này trên tao bao 
https://world.taobao.com/item/536938...8136.28.9Q1URs

mạch kích vol từ 12 lên 390, duy anh giúp mình xem thử thông số nó thế nào, có cần thêm tụ điện ko, nếu cần thì dùng tụ thế nào , ke ke

xong phần mạch với phần tụ thì sẻ đến phần cuộn dây và nam châm phóng, mình dùng nam châm để khi đóng điện có từ nó đảo cực thì lực bắng sẻ mạnh hơn nhiều so với dùng sắt

----------


## CKD

Theo sơ đồ này, thể hiện đúng nguyên lý vận hành của magnet gun


IC 555 dùng để phát xung
IC 4017 dùng để kích hoạt tuần tự nam châm 1/2/3/4
Bên dưới là khoảng cách của các coil, có sự thay đổi khoảng cách từ ngắn đến dài vì vận tốc của bi (đạn) sẽ được tăng (gia tốc) từ 0m/s đến XXXm/s.
Kích thước, số vòng, đường kính dây được tính toán sao cho phù hợp với điện áp làm việc.


Còn mạch này, thì kích hoạt các coil với cảm biến quang. Và điện áp làm việc khá khủng  :Smile: .

Read more
http://www.angelfire.com/80s/sixmhz/biggun.html
http://www.nutsvolts.com/magazine/ar...uncher_project
http://www.deltaveng.com/gauss-machine-gun/design/
http://www.powerlabs.org/multistagecg.htm

Áp cao sẽ được lợi thế nạp năng lượng cho coil nhanh hơn.
Vể mạch DC-DC convert trên kia, cần thêm mớ trở hạn dòng để nạp tụ. Mớ SCR áp cao, dòng lớn để kích coil, mạch điều khiển. Dung lượng tụ thì được tính toán sao cho nạp đủ năng lượng cho coil, duy trì trong khoảng thời gian cần rồi cạn  :Smile:

----------

writewin

----------


## writewin

mình chỉ làm 1 cuộn dây thôi, bắng đi cục nam châm trong khoản cách ngắn nhưng cần lực mạnh, lâu rồi ko làm mò mầm điện tử nên đọc hơi nóng não 1 tí ^^

----------

